
Launch HN: Warp 10 – The Most Advanced Time Series Platform - telecoteco
Hi HN community,<p>Warp 10 is an open-source platform designed to collect, store, and analyze sensor and Time Series data. It is both a Time Series Database and an associated analytics environment.<p>Warp 10 goes beyond simple Time Series by supporting Geo Time Series which results from the fusion of a Time Series of sensor readings with the location of the sensor at each measurement.<p>The analytics environment offered by Warp 10 is based on a data flow programming language called WarpScript. With a number of available functions approaching 1000, WarpScript makes Warp 10, The Most Advanced Time Series Platform.<p>==&gt; Warp 10 Storage Engine
The Time Series Database provided by Warp 10 is called the Warp 10 Storage Engine.
Here are some of its features:
- Support for the Geo Time Series data model support
- Built for performance and scalability
- Secure by design, strong authentication&#x2F;authorization
- Use of standard protocols and formats for ease of use
- Different versions for different scales
- Distributed<p>==&gt; Warp 10 Analytics Environment
The analytics environment offers a data flow programming language called WarpScript with over 1000 functions tailor made for time series data.<p>The analytics environment smoothly integrates with existing tools and ecosystems with strong compatibility with everything Hadoop.<p>Through extension mechanisms, the WarpScript language can be used on time series data hosted in any storage layer, from SQL databases to object stores, including any time series database.<p>If you want to take a look at the sources: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;senx&#x2F;warp10-p...<p>View Warp 10 on ProductHunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;warp-10<p>==&gt; Check it out and let us know what you think about it!
======
gardenfelder
[https://github.com/senx/warp10-platform](https://github.com/senx/warp10-platform)

